# Guccifer



## big_girl (Apr 19, 2016)

Source: No 'coincidence' Romanian hacker Guccifer extradited amid Clinton probe



> From London, Rosca told Fox News he is still in touch with Guccifer’s family, including his wife Gabriela. They “lived poor in a dusty town outside Arad. He did not profit from hacking,” he said.
> 
> Rosca emphasized that, “Guccifer has no programming skills and guessed passwords of prominent public figures after reading their biographies.” These included books written by Hillary Clinton, Colin Powell and former president George W. Bush, who were also victimized by Guccifer’s hacking.
> 
> “[Lazar] is a simple and delusional man who has a conspiratorial streak and perhaps wasn’t aware of the damage he was causing. His wife and daughter are back in Romania worrying about him and they have not received a phone call yet since he has been in the U.S.”



Fascinating (IMO)! It goes without saying, but choose your passwords carefully...


----------



## sossego (Apr 20, 2016)

There are many ways to learn. Western civilization has become stuck on the cause and effect version.


----------



## Phishfry (May 6, 2016)

This hacker is in the press again.
He now claims there were others in the email server when he was rooting around but the tech said the server logs show nothing suspicious(haha).
This angling for a deal makes for good theater.
I read they used a Sonicwall firewall. Not sure though. Can you imagine the threat vectors this device had to endure.


----------



## scottro (May 6, 2016)

Fox News.   For those not in the US, despite their popularity, they seem to often be inaccurate.


----------



## gpatrick (May 7, 2016)

MSNBC and CNN are more accurate or objective?

If one removes politics from the discussion of Hillary's email server one can look at it this way: Sony Pictures, OPM, the Pentagon, Dept of State, Target, Jimmy John's, Hacking Team, and many, many others have been and are hacked daily and they had varying levels of security.

Yet, one of the most powerful people in the world ran an email server on Windows without any real security, and at one time the server had Remote Desktop enabled while connected to the Internet. And everyone is to believe it was impenetrable and was never hacked!

Give me a break. Once a foreign adversary saw the email address: idiot at stupidclinton dot com, it was all systems go for hacking. It likely took them longer than they needed because they were probably laughing uncontrollably and couldn't type.


----------



## scottro (May 7, 2016)

No, they're all pretty bad these days and I don't trust CNN or MSNBC either.  Cracked.com is often more accurate.    I'm not saying she didn't do it, I'm saying the slant that Fox puts on it is going to be conservative, and full of innuendo to make it sound as bad as possible.  
And most news sites, these days, are that way, whether conservative or liberal.


And, after this I'll stop.  Much as I dislike political threads on a forum, I never should have posted on this one, but if I delete my original post, it takes away the context for gpatrick's, so I'll leave it here.


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2016)

That some 3 letter agency did not step in is astounding.


----------



## gpatrick (May 7, 2016)

She ignored the NSA and State's Diplomatic Security advice and proceeded to do what she wanted without regard for protocol.


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2016)

I was more or less commenting about the hacker that is now trying to leverage his knowledge to avoid hard time once extradited to the US.
He is playing his ace in the hole with the timing.

I was not trying to incite any political views.


----------



## scottro (May 7, 2016)

Not blaming you, I blame myself as one who dislikes seeing political threads on tech forums.   
The fact that _I_ dislike them on tech forums doesn't mean that everyone has to dislike them, or that any one else did anything wrong.  If it came off as critical of anyone else, I apologize.


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2016)

We don't do politics here.


----------

